

Correctness Can Be Relative - kenshi
http://logiccolony.com/2010/11/10/Correctness-Can-Be-Relative.html

======
brudgers
> _"Correctness is clearly the prime quality. If a system does not do what it
> is supposed to do, then everything else about it matters little."_

What things actually do important.

Famous failures: Teflon, LSD, Viagra, Safety Glazing

